# Fat Burners



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

can anyone reccomend good fatburners ? im taking t3 ( Liothyronine Sodium )at the moment and looking for something to replace when im off the it. I've tried clen and thought it was useless and i've also tried Thermobol but didn't rate them much either.Ive still got about 1 stone i would like to lose.I do 20 min cardio after every weight session which is 5 days a week and 30 mins cardio Saturday and Sunday and get out on the bike when i can.

Any suggestions would be appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

You read up about t5's? Im not excellent with fat burners just welcoming you to the forum really 

I know there is a good one called Lean-r. You can get this from extreme nutrition and you get 25% of if your a member of this forum. Make sure you get the code first though.


----------



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome , i'll give Lean-r a try , hopw do i get the code for Extreme ?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Sports Nutrition, Bodybuilding Supplements, Gym Clothes by Extreme Nutrition - 25% off for all MC members, discount code MCD25.


----------



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you it's much appreciated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can i ask what your diet is like and if you do cardio as relying on a fatburner is not the most efficient way to burn and keep fat off...


----------



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi there ,my diet consists of-

7am 50g of porridge and 2 scoops of whey protein

10am 2 scoop protein shake with 1 scoop maltodextrin (post workout)

1 pm 8oz chicken breast + 2 cups of broccoli

4 pm 2 scoop protein shake

7 pm 8oz chicken breast + 2 cups of broccoli

9 pm 2 scoop protein shake

on Friday nights at around 5pm i have chips and curry sauce from local takeaway

I do 20 min cardio after every weight session which is 5 days a week and 30 mins cardio Saturday and Sunday and get out on the bike when i can.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so you follow this diet 7 days a week apart from friday evening?

your diet lacks fats this is very importnat in my opinion when following a low carb diet as you are to help the body recover/have energy and strip fat...


----------



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry , i take 2 Omega 3 pure fish oil capsules a day and one chicken meal i cook in extra virgin olive oil in pan with some spices that i always check to make sure there is no sugar in them , i also drink plenty of water every day .Maybe i just need to be a bit more patient but i seem to have come to a stand still with my fatloss.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

even with the omega capsules and the Olive oil you are getting very little your body may have hit a wall due to very low carbs and fat amounts....my advice would be to add 1 tbsp of peanut butter to your shakes and have salmon twice a week...


----------



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

unfortunately the only peanut butter i can get hold of is packed with sugar , i cant get the natural anywhere , and is there anything else i could replace the salmon with ? ,as im not very keen on fish unless its tuna in olive oil .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all the main supermarkets sell whole earth peanut butter which is not packed with sugar, holand and barrets sell meridian which contains just peanuts.....

you can use Almonds or any nut....


----------



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

Unfortunately my friend Tesco and Morrisons don't have the healthier option peanut butter , just the sugar loaded varieties but i never thought of Holland and Barretts i'll check them out .Thanks very much for your help with this it's much appreciated


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Tesco should do the Whole Earth one matey, and tbh it is simply awesome, much better than that sun pat carp imho. :nod:

I would consider increasing your cardio too, or at least mix it up as best you can from session to session. Also just have your treat meal once a fortnight while you are losing the fat.

Just out of interest what protein powder are you using?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tesco do a PB made by the little peanut butter company that contains just peanuts......


----------



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

At the moment i'm using PhD PHARMA WHEY but i usually change it about as after a while it begins to tasteless so i keep changing , i also found the Whole Earth peanut butter and it is awesome .


----------



## ezra heatly (Jun 28, 2010)

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 389pt;" width="519" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">[TR] [TD]What is the best fat burner?[/TD] [/TR][/TABLE]


----------

